# Help! one mama goat hates the other mama goats kids.



## glavin96 (Feb 17, 2013)

My Nigerian Dwarf goat Charlie gave birth on Sunday to twins, and on Tuesday my other goat Cassie gave birth to a single. They are separated in a 10X12 stall at the moment. I have tried interacting all of them and Cassie (on a leash) is extremely mean to the twins makes funny noises and wants to head butt and Charlie does nothing to protect them. She does this same behavior with my Lab and barn cats before she had a kid. Whats the best way to get them to get along, the single kid really likes being with others? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Most of my does act that way to other does kids. Its their way of saying "back off, your not my kid so don't get any funny ideas about stealing my kids milk". They don't hurt them, just sort of push them away with their heads. If the kids persist in being a pain, the does will nip their ears or tail. I just keep all of mine in together and let them sort it out. They always do and I have never had a kid injured.


----------



## glavin96 (Feb 17, 2013)

The kids are not trying to go after her milk but she is trying to go after the kids, even through the hardware cloth that separates them. Is there anyway to get everyone to get along?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They'll need to be together so they can figure things out and a new herd order before they get along..


----------



## glavin96 (Feb 17, 2013)

Will she hurt these new babies though? Thats my major concern.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I doubt it. Part of the problem is also that Cassie is protecting her kids and, if I'm understanding you correctly, 1/2 of a 10 X 12 stall isn't that big. Would it be possible to either put Charlie back out with the herd or move her to another stall until Cassie's kids get a few more days on them? Once the kids can run well, Cassie will probably settle down and not be so protective. If they were outside, Cassie would have her kids over in a corner somewhere by themselves.


----------



## glavin96 (Feb 17, 2013)

I only have the 2 does and both are 1 1/2 years old that are half sisters. The stall they have opens to an outside run that I have closed off. I'm a newbie at all of this. All of the kids are strong and hopping and so happy together but I have had to hold Cassie back on a leash, she grunts and snorts at the twins and I am afraid she would hurt them. And yes I can remove her and her buck to another stall but they would not be able to see each other anymore and I'm afraid that may cause stress for my other doe who is so sweet and bonded with Cassie. Both does are also first fresheners if that helps.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

If I were in this situation I would put up a "kid spot" for the baby's consisting of a tepee type contraption in a corner made of wood that is far enough apart for the baby's to get through but to small for the moms. I would also put a heat lamp in there if its cold. Sorry if that doesn't make sense.... It was kinda bad explaining hope you got the visual though.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Most of my does act that way toward the other does' kids too. I have one that is particularly mean and once picked up another doe's kid by the ear and tossed it (I tried to stop her but wasn't quick enough ugh). Luckily, no one was hurt. Anyway, the kids quickly learn to stay away from the other mommas. Just make sure the babies have a place to hide or a way to get away from the big goat.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Oh, and I also wanted to say that this protective instinct seems to go away fairly quickly. After a few days together, all the does were fine with the other does' kids.


----------



## glavin96 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you all so much, it's sounding like this is pretty normal and I will make them a baby hiding spot. I was at my wits end thinking they wouldn't be able to be together. Cassie did the same thing yesterday when I turned her and her sister out for a little browsing, acted like a buck with the tongue hanging out and trying to hump her and all the fur up on the back. Is that all hormonal?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

glavin96 said:


> I'm a newbie at all of this.
> 
> *That's ok. We all started somewhere and gained experience from there. *
> 
> Both does are also first fresheners if that helps.


Yes, that explains quite a bit actually. First fresheners tend to do everything big. It's truly amazing how a few hormones can make an otherwise perfectly reasonable doe go totally bonkers! :laugh: Ok, given your understandable reluctance to separate them, I would rig up something that the kids can get into, under, or behind so they have a safe place to go to until Cassie has a day or two to think about things and regains her perspective.


----------



## glavin96 (Feb 17, 2013)

You guys have helped SO much!!! Thank you, I will make a safe haven in the morning. Just so happy to hear I don't have an unsolvable problem...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem is unsolvable, however, the solution may not be feasible! Congratulations on your kids, and enjoy them!


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Personally I like to keep my mommas alone with their babies for at least 2 weeks before putting them out with the herd in a large enough area that everyone can get away from each other. Some does will hurt others kids so I wouldn't be so quick to put them together. Newborns are still wobbly and can't get away fast enough. A 10X10 or 10X12 pen is NOT big enough for 2 adult goats and 3 wobbly babies Imo.


----------

